# How to Build a Better Tesla



## kyrral (Sep 29, 2018)

by Chuck Tannert, Feb 28, 2019, Forbes. For the true believer, I'm not advocating, just reporting.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Link to the article in question (title has been modified):

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckt...otiveand-teslas-worst-nightmare/#4073779a7113


----------



## kyrral (Sep 29, 2018)

Bokonon, thanks, I couldn't find one.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

Tesla can start getting scared in 2021, but Rivian doesn’t have the same awareness as Tesla. 

This article is the same as all the other anti-Tesla FUD articles out there. 

“Oh... My... GLOB! Competition against Tesla2 years from now! They’re doomed!!!”


----------



## Taney71 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hold on ... so a car company that has never sold any cars will start selling two vehicles in two or so years and that's a Tesla's competition? 

I'm all for competition but people need to remember that Tesla itself is still a start up and evolves monthly, if not weekly. The upcoming Model Y is a prime example of Tesla's nimbleness and continued adaptability. Tesla went from an expensive SUV in the Model X to what is likely to be a moderately priced SUV in the Model Y. It's really hard to tell what Tesla will look like in the two years from now when Rivian starts to sell these two vehicles but I imagine it will be further ahead of other companies, including where Rivian is looking to get to in 2021 with its two cars. 

I'm actually kind of sad that Rivian circa 2021 is currently being held up as the competition for Tesla. There needs to be more companies innovating NOW but they are not.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Valid comparisons:

Tesla's existing production vehicle lineup in 2019 vs. Competitor X's existing production vehicle lineup in 2019
Tesla vehicles planned for 2020 and later vs. Competitor X vehicles planned for 2020 and later
Not valid comparisons:

Tesla's existing production vehicle lineup in 2019 vs. Competitor X vehicles planned for 2020 and later. 
Tesla vehicles planned for 2020 and later vs. Competitor X's existing production vehicle lineup in 2019 (ROFLMAO)


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

DanSz said:


> Tesla can start getting scared in 2021, but Rivian doesn't have the same awareness as Tesla.
> "


What does this mean?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DanSz said:


> ... but Rivian doesn't have the same awareness as Tesla.





Needsdecaf said:


> What does this mean?


I _think_ it means that most people have never heard of Rivian.


----------

